# Millie is growing up



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Not sure if I've had a lucky week or so, but Millie suddenly seems to be more responsive to training.

She's 8 1/2 months old now and by and large I've been happy with her training. We've had days when all training goes out the window and nothing I say or do seems to get through, esp when a dead rabbit or pigeon are found 

However recently, things seem to have really clicked. When I call she comes, when she's ahead and I ask her to wait, she waits. When I need her to stop doing something and say No, she stops. And most amazingly, when she came across a dead pigeon and I said No, she stopped 

Alright, so things are completely perfect. She found a dead rabbit and did pick it up  But when I said No, Leave, she dropped it rather than run off with it or eat it. So a big improvement. 

And when she found fox poo, she did roll in it . Despite washing her, I could still smell it. So a touch of Channel got rid of that . She wasn't impressed but I thought she smelled lovely 

Not sure if this is just luck or an age thing and don't know if she's gone through her teenage years yet and everything suddenly go pear shaped. But for now, I'm feeling rather proud of my Millie


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow Julie, that's brilliant! :congrats: Really pleased for you - especially re the "drop the dead rabbit thing" as I know you were really keen to nail that one. 

Well done you and good girl Millie :first:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done Julie and well done Millie - we all need these break through
moments to keep us motivated!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Well done Julie and Millie. 

Lovely to reach the stage where you are reaping the benefit of all the training and hard work.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant she made more progress than Izzy did - still can't rely on her actions if she sees a squirrel or rabbit - well I lie, I know exactly what she will do, chase it and ignore any instruction from me!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Three steps forward, one step back 

Came across a nice fresh dead rabbit. Luckily the insides weren't on show (sorry, wasn't sure how else to put it!). It was too big for her to pick up and run with. She did try but struggled. So in the meantime, I managed to get her back on the lead and walk away. She did keep looking back at it longingly 

Well, at least it wasn't a comic scene of Millie running off into the distance with her head and tail held high and dead rabbit hanging from her mouth. With me chasing after her like farmer Giles.

But, she is beginning to know I don't want her to do it. Fingers crossed we can still make more progress.


----------

